#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  How much Data Does you tube use ???

## Wondergirl

The amount of data your cell phones uses when you watch you tube videos varies depending on the video quality.
At the lowest quality of 240p ,you'll be using 1.6MB per minute .At the highest quality of 1080p,you'll be using 12.4MB per minute .

Some carries will automatically lower your video quality when you're streaming videos,
while others will let you stream at the highest quality by default .


So guys share your ideas, how to reduce you tube data usage on your mobile devices??

----------


## Moana

> The amount of data your cell phones uses when you watch you tube videos varies depending on the video quality.
> At the lowest quality of 240p ,you'll be using 1.6MB per minute .At the highest quality of 1080p,you'll be using 12.4MB per minute .
> 
> Some carries will automatically lower your video quality when you're streaming videos,
> while others will let you stream at the highest quality by default .
> 
> 
> So guys share your ideas, how to reduce you tube data usage on your mobile devices??


The amount of data your cell phone uses when you watch YouTube videos varies depending on the video quality. At the lowest quality of 240p, you'll be using 1.6MB per minute. At the highest quality of 1080p, you'll be using 12.4MB per minute.

----------

